# where to find "setitimer" souce code



## mansoda (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi,
I am doing a toy project. I want to find setitimer's source cod. But after I tried "whereis" command, nothing came out.
Could you help me?
Thanks!


----------



## mansoda (Dec 25, 2010)

when I type "whereis setitimer"
the out put is
"setitimer:"
No any directory shown....I couldn't understand this...


----------



## mansoda (Dec 25, 2010)

please help me.
I wanna find setitimer's source code..so desperated now.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 25, 2010)

find(1)
locate(1)


----------



## SirDice (Dec 25, 2010)

It's part of libc, see setitimer(2). 

You can find the source for libc in /usr/src/lib/libc/ or here.


----------

